# How to add custom browser source



## GaryThomas128 (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm trying to add the animated thirds plugin which works via a custom browser source, running the obs-studio v27.0 (via snap)

I can't get past the View->Docks->CustomBrowser window when I try to add the form file:///home/gthomas/.config/obs-studio/plugins/Animated-Lower-Thirds/lower%20thirds/control-panel.html  I've tried every combination I can think of with no joy.  Of course, all of the examples I can find for this plugin are for either Windows or MacOS, so not much help there either.

I run Google Chrome on my desktop and that URL opens fine there.  Do I need to have that URL open in Chrome when I run this, or how do I specify the setup?  This page (https://obsproject.com/blog/obs-studio-27-released) implies this should work, so I'm hoping to be able to move forward with this soon.

Thanks


----------



## snss (Jun 24, 2021)

*@GaryThomas128: *If you are using Animated Lower Thirds with Control Panel the setup is identical on Win/Mac/Linux. 

Here are some instructions that I hope will help you: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ith-dockable-control-panel.127896/post-529651

You don't need to open that URL in Chrome.
Don't forget to save your settings in case something is going wrong or doesn't work as expected.


----------



## snss (Jun 24, 2021)

*@GaryThomas128: *If you are using Animated Lower Thirds with Dockable Control Panel the setup is identical on Win/Mac/Linux.

Here are some instructions that I hope will help you:
*Setup Animated Lower Thirds on Linux*:
(1) Go to Files>Settings>Advanced>Sources section and make sure that  *Browser Source Hardware Acceleration*  is enabled;
(2) Go to View>Docks>Custom Browser Docks and  delete the dock related to Animated Lower Thirds;  
(3) Close OBS;
(4) Restart OBS;
(5) Go to View>Docks>Custom Browser Docks and add again Animated Lower Thirds. In the URL field specify the path to the folder containing control-panel.html file (e.g.:  file:///home/gthomas/.config/obs-studio/plugins/Animated-Lower-Thirds/lower%20thirds/control-panel.html).
(6) Restart OBS;
(7) Go to View>Docks and check Animated Lower Thirds or the name you gave it to the dock. A floating window should appear;
(8) Select the scene in which you want to have the Animated Lower Thirds (e.g.: Scene 1);
(9) In the Sources section click on the (+) button and select Browser;
(10) Check Local file > click on Browse button and navigate to the browser-source.html file (e.g.:  file:///home/gthomas/.config/obs-studio/plugins/Animated-Lower-Thirds/lower%20thirds/browser-sourcel.html)
(11) Specify the Width and Height(e.g.: Width: 1920, Height: 1080)
(12) You can delete the CSS code from Custom CSS box;
(13) Check Refresh browser when scene becomes active
(14) Hit OK.

You don't need to open that URL in Chrome.

*Workaround for displaying logo in Animated Lower Thirds on Linux* https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ith-dockable-control-panel.127896/post-529651

Hope that this little tutorial will help you.


----------



## GaryThomas128 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks for the detailed response.  Sadly, this isn't working for me.

Firstly, I don't see the 'Sources' panel in the settings:





When I try and add the new Browser Source, I get this pop-up (note: this is a different message than I recall from before)




I'm the only user on this system, so I don't understand 'access denied'

I also tried to simplify the URL path and still get an error.




I've looked at the log files and I can't see any indication of what's going wrong.  Also, I've not had much luck trying to run this using 'strace' which might shed a bit more light on the problem.  If there's anything else I can try or settings to change, I'm excited to give it a go.

Again, thanks for the detailed help and I hope to get this working soon.


----------



## GaryThomas128 (Jun 26, 2021)

*Huzzah!  *I worked it out - the plugin needs to be unpacked into the snap container (in my case, /home/gthomas/snap/obs-studio/current/.config/obs-studio/plugins/AnimatedLowerThirds) Once I did that, I was able to get the custom browser window to open.


----------



## snss (Jun 27, 2021)

GaryThomas128 said:


> *Huzzah!  *I worked it out - the plugin needs to be unpacked into the snap container (in my case, /home/gthomas/snap/obs-studio/current/.config/obs-studio/plugins/AnimatedLowerThirds) Once I did that, I was able to get the custom browser window to open.



Hooray!!! This is good news!!! Thank you for sharing your findings. Pretty sure that this will help other users that use snap instead of standard distro package(e.g.:deb/rpm).


----------

